

The way we think about charity is dead wrong - gailees
http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong.html???

======
qxf2
Well expressed idea and worth watching. Key point is that we think of
'overhead' and 'cause' as separate things in a charity, like overhead does not
count towards the cause and hence has to be minimized. This kind of thinking
has led to a world where smart, talented and willing people need to make a
choice between 'doing good' an having a career.

